# Break up songs



## fotomoose (Sep 21, 2011)

And if you can get through this without getting teary eyed you're a better man than me... lol


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

K ..this one is like a break-up that is temporary...like you're still in love or can't be together for some reason...or like you're both still in love or just fighting..






and this second one is like the Real Deal....


----------



## Zanimus (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## DarkSideOfLight (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a side note. Awesome way to associate more things with someone that should be your past  Masochists.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is a proper break up song, but at the time it worked for me. 





This is one of the more dynamic songs to where you can listen to it while in a relationship and perceive one side of the song, then break up with the betrothed and see the other side of the song. All around it's just a relationship song, I think. 





Listening to Croce after a break up is always a bad idea. 





If there is still residual tension and anger.


----------

